# Which grain free to try?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I would start with Taste of the Wild. It is less rich than some of the other grain frees, but if his tummy can handle it then I would try any of the ones you listed.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

We switched from Fromm to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I also switched from Fromm duck to Taste of the Wild Lamb.(grain free). Izzy seemed to have issues with any type of poultry and the lamb definitely agrees with her.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Fromm has 2 grain-free varieties that you could actually try without having to worry about the transition. The surf & turf and beef frittata flavors are both grain-free.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We are using the Fromm Surf and Turf right now to change things up a bit. We have always been a Duck and Sweet Potato fan.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Riley was on Acana for quite some time. It is a moderate protein compared to Orijen which is higher. She did very well on it. We tried Taste of the Wild. I know dogs aren't supposed to dislike their food but I gotta tell you. She really didn't like TOTW. And we tried all the flavors. She would just sit there and look at me as if to say, "Not this again." However, if she had liked it I would have kept her on it because it is much easier to find here. I have to travel about 50 minutes now to get Acana or Fromm (which we are on now)


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My dog Jenny was having uti's and the vet suggested we try different foods to see if that was the cause and we found that Natural Balance LID has worked great for her and she loves it.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I always recommend Nature's Domain dog food from the makers of Diamond. It is grain-free, soy-free, and no by products. It is the best deal I have ever seen for premium dog food. It can be found at Costco. They have a salmon formula and also a turkey formula. $28 for a 35 lb. bag. Can't beat it! I feed it to both my dogs. 

Nature's Domain Pet Food | About Nature's Domain


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nature's Variety Instinct. Has duck or rabbit or venison , salmon.. many that have low allergic reactions.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I was a huge fan of the EVO when Ranger was on kibble. It's super high calorie so I had to feed less of it which meant less poop in the yard and the poop was smallish and firm. Cleared up his ear infections, stopped the dryness of his skin, and gave an incredible gloss to his coat. He was crazy about the taste, too! I still give it to him in a kong a few times a week as a treat.

It is very high in protein and is high calorie so I'd recommend it only for a very active dog. Ranger was getting walked 2 hours a day and some form of running (biking, off leash, rollerblading with me) for 30-60 min a day when he was on it, plus 6-8 hour hikes on weekends. Even with all the activity, he was only getting 2-2.5 cups a day of it, compared to 3-3.5 cups of his previous food Orijen.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

since Buck is going to be 1 year old soon, should I go for an all life stages or adult? grain free


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

for the Nature's Domain, it states that it is for all life stages. I started my puppy out with Kirkland puppy, but at 4 months I gradually switched to the Nature's Domain. The transition was fine. And apparently "all life stages" in Nature's Domain is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger was switched to adult around 9 months. I think as long as you go all life stages or adult you'll be fine.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

I've narrowed it down to TOTW, Orijen or EVO...

for the price it seems TOTW would be the way to go and then if he does well on it maybe put him on Orijen or EVO?


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

phaseshift said:


> I've narrowed it down to TOTW, Orijen or EVO...
> 
> for the price it seems TOTW would be the way to go and then if he does well on it maybe put him on Orijen or EVO?


If he does well on TOTW, then why switch at all?

In my experience, Natural Balance is one of the most neutral grain-free foods. It's the only thing i've found that Cooper can eat that doesn't upset his stomach. He did OK on TOTW, but had frequent loose stool and irregularity.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I like Wellness Core. Balanced calcium/phosphorous levels and a moderate protein level. My girls do very well on it and I use it in rotation with a couple other grain inclusive foods.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would not feed EVO. It is too rich in protein and not recommended for dogs less than 2. 

I personally feed TOTW Lamb and love my dog's coat, bright eyes, and energy. It is also very affordable.

If you're trying to rule out a food allergy- I'd go with Cal. Natural or Nat. Balance LID.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Our two Golden Girls who are allergic to grains love Fromm's Surf & Turf. However, over the winter they packed on a few, so they are on Wellness Core Reduced Fat with fresh veggies mixed in to help them drop the winter weight.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our three Goldens love TOTW Pacific Stream, which is grain free and fish based. Their coats are shiny and soft and they generally seem healthier on it. I chose it because many dogs are allergic to chicken and beef, which show up as an ingredient in many, many dog foods. 

Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

phaseshift said:


> By the way his skin condition is a bunch of dark spots, mostly on his legs and stomach area, we've tried 3 different kinds of anti biotics and even tried different shampoo giving him a bath every 3 days.


What does your vet think these dark spots are? 

Have you gotten a medicated shampoo from the vet in case this is some kind of fungus?


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> What does your vet think these dark spots are?
> 
> Have you gotten a medicated shampoo from the vet in case this is some kind of fungus?


at first she thought it was hmm its on the tip of my tongue I can't remember, but we tried different anti biotics then she recommended the medicated shampoo and that didn't work, so now we decide that maybe try him on some other food. 

She recommended party animal, but I don't like what I've read so far on dogfoodadvisor about it. 

So I think we will go with TOTW Pacific Stream


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I would not feed EVO. It is too rich in protein and not recommended for dogs less than 2.
> 
> I personally feed TOTW Lamb and love my dog's coat, bright eyes, and energy. It is also very affordable.
> 
> If you're trying to rule out a food allergy- I'd go with Cal. Natural or Nat. Balance LID.


I agree about not feeding EVO to dogs that are still growing because of the high calcium/phosphorous, but I'm puzzled about why you think it is "too rich in protein". I think food high in meat protein is ideal because you're catering to a dog's carnivorous nature.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Love Canidae ALS Grain Free. Have used it for years. All different ages...all look great!


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Make sure they have thyroid levels checked.


----------

